# what to stack tri-test 400 with?



## rossmufc10 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ive already done a 12 week cycle of tri-test 400 on its own and now afgter a month off i want to stack it with something to get even better results, i go on holiday in june so i was thinking i want to get ripped for that. help please


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Did you do a PCT?

What is your cycle history?

Did you use an AI on cycle?

All things we need to know.

1 thing though - cutting and getting ripped is diet-dependant not drug-dependant mate.


----------



## rossmufc10 (Sep 14, 2011)

It was my 1st cycle mate and i didnt use PCT was told not to worry as it was my 1st 1... whats AI? well is there a steroid that i could stack it with that would help me get more ripped without losing too much size?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

rossmufc10 said:


> It was my 1st cycle mate and i didnt use PCT was told not to worry as it was my 1st 1... whats AI? well is there a steroid that i could stack it with that would help me get more ripped without losing too much size?


OMFG! I get so angry when i see posts like this ! :gun_bandana: Why the hell would you take a drug without researching it???!!! And not even know what a AI is?! Ho the hell told you that you did not need PCT on first cycle??? Ofcourse you need a bloody PCT protocol after your first cycle ! And any other cycle for that matter  :cursing:


----------



## rossmufc10 (Sep 14, 2011)

what is AI? and it was the guy i bought the stuff from i asked him about clomid and he said u shouldnt really need PCT after ur first cycle so i guess i took his word for it... so are u gonna answer my question what i should stack it with?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Agreed u need to look into pct its a big must


----------



## rossmufc10 (Sep 14, 2011)

should i take clomid then?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

rossmufc10 said:


> what is AI? and it was the guy i bought the stuff from i asked him about clomid and he said u shouldnt really need PCT after ur first cycle so i guess i took his word for it... so are u gonna answer my question what i should stack it with?


Ok search for pct protocol on this website and you will find all you need to know... Thats the best advice i can give you mate , why the hell take a drug when you basically have no idea what you are taking? Or how to follow a basic PCT protocol?


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

:2guns: :clap:


----------



## loveday (Oct 13, 2011)

rossmufc10 said:


> Ive already done a 12 week cycle of tri-test 400 on its own and now afgter a month off i want to stack it with something to get even better results, i go on holiday in june so i was thinking i want to get ripped for that. help please


Hi ROSSMUFC10, for what it's worth you should research whatyou take, I'm almost at the end of my course which is

500mg per week Tri-Test 4oo (love this stuff)

500mg per week of Tri-tren 150 ( I hate this stuff andwould never touch it again)

100mg per day of anavar (again I love this stuff reallygood but a bit expensive thou)

20micro g of Clen 2 days on 2 days off

As said in this tread you must do a PCT after you finishthis course and in my opinion which I'm going to do is

6x shots of HGC each shot 500iu of HGC (1ST SHOT 5 days after last TriTren injection then every 4th day

1 box of Clomid 1x tab per day

1 Box of Novaldex 1x tab per day

Some people will disagree with what I'm saying but whatworks for one person may not work for someone else, hope this helps.


----------

